# The David Shankle signature 7 string!



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

Just showing you the beginning mock up art of the DS-7. It will be released January 2008. This will be the signature guitar of David Shankle of D.S.G. & MANOWAR.      

Mahogany body and neck
Rosewood finger board
24 Frets
Kahler 7 string
2 x EMG 707
1 x Volume and 3 way Blade Switch
Custom Artwork Finish on standard models & Carving on the Artist Edition.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks kinda furry, lol. I'm sure it will look cool in real life though.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2007)

Sand them edges, man 

Nah seriously if he wants sawblade looking edges it's all good


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like it hurts


----------



## XEN (Jul 19, 2007)

What's the scale length man?


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> Looks kinda furry, lol. I'm sure it will look cool in real life though.



The points are tips of the custom carving and the artwork

Keep you all posted as the build goes on


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Sand them edges, man
> 
> Nah seriously is he wants sawblade looking edges it's all good



Yeah, those edges are part of the art, you will see what I mean when it is all up.


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Looks like it hurts



Not so much.


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> What's the scale length man?



27" Scale


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2007)

W4D said:


> Yeah, those edges are part of the art, you will see what I mean when it is all up.



Yeah pretty much what I figured. The art/carving will make or break that design


----------



## skinhead (Jul 19, 2007)

I kinda like it, but in real life will look better.

Nice addition, Waylon.


----------



## XEN (Jul 19, 2007)

W4D said:


> 27" Scale


Cool. Can't wait to see one fully done up!


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Cool. Can't wait to see one fully done up!



Can not wait for it to be completed. 



skinhead said:


> I kinda like it, but in real life will look better.
> 
> Nice addition, Waylon.



Thank ya!


----------



## playstopause (Jul 19, 2007)

The "chainsaw" guitar?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Cool. Can't wait to see one fully done up!



+1


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't manowar influenced by Nazi ideology ?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't manowar influenced by Nazi ideology ?



Not that I'm aware of... they do the whole fantasy/viking thing. From what I recall hearing of their music they're about as Nazi as D&D is satanic


----------



## Pablo (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow, that is one radical take on a fairly traditional design! The upper fret access on that thing makes the Rusty Cooley cutaway look a bit pedestrian - I approve!
Just one quick question: I might be a tad dim here, but will the standard model also sport the sawtooth edges or is that reserved for the Artist Edition (along with the carving)? I'm looking really forward to seing that beast come to life, I'm sure it'll rock!

Cheers

Eske


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Not that I'm aware of... they do the whole fantasy/viking thing. From what I recall hearing of their music they're about as Nazi as D&D is satanic



I remember something like "hail to the glory of germany" or something like that in some lyric, Plus that every fucking skinhead has a manowar t-shirt.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## XEN (Jul 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> every fucking skinhead has a manowar t-shirt.



Random generalization, or useless unfounded statement? I can't decide.


----------



## W4D (Jul 19, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Wow, that is one radical take on a fairly traditional design! The upper fret access on that thing makes the Rusty Cooley cutaway look a bit pedestrian - I approve!
> Just one quick question: I might be a tad dim here, but will the standard model also sport the sawtooth edges or is that reserved for the Artist Edition (along with the carving)? I'm looking really forward to seing that beast come to life, I'm sure it'll rock!
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Still to be determined, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Edroz (Jul 19, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I remember something like "hail to the glory of germany" or something like that in some lyric, Plus that every fucking skinhead has a manowar t-shirt.



ummm.... how about not misquoting and reading ALL of the lyrics in that song before posting a comment


----------



## Shawn (Jul 20, 2007)

Interesting looking 7.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 20, 2007)

what she said^


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

Edroz said:


> ummm.... how about not misquoting and reading ALL of the lyrics in that song before posting a comment



How about posting some facts to prove me wrong, instead of sarcastic comments


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Random generalization, or useless unfounded statement? I can't decide.



Empirical conclusion based on observation.


----------



## Naren (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> How about posting some facts to prove me wrong, instead of sarcastic comments



Dude, that's absolutely ridiculous. Facts? You have absolutely no proof that they are Nazi just like you have no proof that all the members of Iron Maiden are hardcore gays. You're asking him to prove that they aren't nazi. If you asked me to prove that my band isn't nazi, I don't know how I'd go about doing it. "Uh, we don't wear swasticas. I'm not blonde haired or blue eyed and the other members of the band aren't even caucasian. None of my lyrics have to do with World War II era Germany or with racism." And I'm sure that Manowar could use many of the same arguements, although they would probably laugh at such a ridiculous accusation.

There is nothing empirical about your observation. 

[action=Naren]is not a Manowar fan, but does not like to see people accused of being racists or nazis for no apparent reason (which Desecrated has done on several occasions in regards to many different bands).[/action]


----------



## XEN (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Empirical conclusion based on observation.



So, uh, back to the guitar? Yeah, I think so. Back to the guitar.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jul 20, 2007)

> So, uh, back to the guitar? Yeah, I think so. Back to the guitar.


I agree.

I think the guitar will look beastin' in real life!


----------



## loktide (Jul 20, 2007)

aaaah! my eyes!!!!

no, seriously. Fugliest guitar ever!


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2007)

loktide said:


> aaaah! my eyes!!!!
> 
> no, seriously. Fugliest guitar ever!



Shankle has NEVER been anyone to do things with subtlety *listen to any of his solos, especially with DSG*, so if he wanted something saw looking, he was just gonna make it jagged and shitty looking.  

I can appreciate what he does and his style, but I'm not particularly a fan of the geetar or his style.


----------



## skinhead (Jul 20, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> I remember something like "hail to the glory of germany" or something like that in some lyric, Plus that every fucking skinhead has a manowar t-shirt.



Your putting all the SkinHeads on the same bag.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave is a monster shredder too his playing is a Blurrrr he entwine speed with theory and makes your head spin. I had a talk with him at the randall booth in 96 and he was a mad shredder then. I always look forward to hear what he has done. but i must admit this guitar is not for me. but hats off to Waylon for pioneering such a venture.


----------



## NDG (Jul 20, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Yeah pretty much what I figured. The art/carving will make or break that design



 

I like the carving on this one though.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 20, 2007)

here is some Dave Shankle shredding....


----------



## W4D (Jul 20, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I like the carving on this one though.



That is basically what his will look liek very simular to that but a tad different. Trust me it will all make since when it is released.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 18, 2009)

Moving forward Dave moved on to Dean guitars for a Custom 29 fret Dean "V"....with emg's.























and the hot chick photo!!


----------



## Heavy Ed (Oct 18, 2009)

Jesus the headstocks almost as big as the body.


----------



## Jerich (Oct 18, 2009)

you gotta have some wood right?....


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 18, 2009)

ah nice!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 18, 2009)

As much as I dislike his playing style... I gotta say I'd at least give that guitar a try. Not sure if I'd like it though, hoping it's extended scale or otherwise those last frets would be unplayable


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 18, 2009)

It's neck dive city but somewhere in the back of my mind the 80's kid is jumping up and down whilst screaming "COOL". From experience if that is (as it appears to be) 25.5" scale those last few frets are only playable on fingertips..and EMG's are the last pickups I'd choose to play in that register.

Still, it's his choice and whilst it's not exactly to my taste I'd be interesting in hearing it.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2009)

bump from hell! Definitely a good move for him to go with Dean instead of Halo or Ford guitars (and I am not very fond of Dean). If this is being released as a sig model, hopefully it doesn't say DSG really big on the fretboard, which I'm sure it will.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I can't see shit - the picture isn't loading so....Bye! 

Awwwww nah I'll refresh just to see if it works


----------



## Jerich (Oct 19, 2009)

this is the proto type to the signature model DS7 and it will not have DSG on the fret board. But i agree i would rather have the option of passive pickups but it does look like a sweet machine.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 20, 2009)

i dont like dean guitars


----------



## Asgard222 (Oct 21, 2009)

I actually like it!!

So the question now is....._*this or the Peavey David Townsend model? *_


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 21, 2009)

Asgard222 said:


> I actually like it!!
> 
> So the question now is....._*this or the Peavey David Townsend model? *_



Dean (terrible workmanship, awful quality control, the cheapest parts going) vs Peavey (extreme quality, but with that comes price...)

Not that hard to decided really. I'd rather spend the extra money and get the Peavey rather than waste a bunch of cash on a Dean. That said, I don't think the Dev is that awesome either, but then I'm not into Vs. If it had just been a 7 string version of his 6 string Axis style guitar I'd be well on for that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, Halo to Dean. That's definitely a lateral move.


----------



## 777 (Oct 21, 2009)

epic guitar fail ....


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 21, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Dean (terrible workmanship, awful quality control, the cheapest parts going) vs Peavey (extreme quality, but with that comes price...)
> 
> Not that hard to decided really. I'd rather spend the extra money and get the Peavey rather than waste a bunch of cash on a Dean. That said, I don't think the Dev is that awesome either, but then I'm not into Vs. If it had just been a 7 string version of his 6 string Axis style guitar I'd be well on for that.



Some of the artist sig models (RC7x for example) have been getting a lot of praise, so I wouldn't write this off too quickly, it could be the next Loomis sig (unlikely though!)


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 22, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Some of the artist sig models (RC7x for example) have been getting a lot of praise, so I wouldn't write this off too quickly, *it could be the next Loomis sig* (unlikely though!)



Lord I hope not. I've never been so underwhelmed by a guitar before.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 22, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Lord I hope not. I've never been so underwhelmed by a guitar before.



Amen to that, underwhelmed is barely a strong enough word, espescially after some of the things I was reading about it. "It doesnt have that huge neck like other Schecters!". Oh how I wish that were true


----------



## terron (Feb 10, 2010)

USA DAVID SHANKLE
SIGNATURE DS7

 Alder Top / Body
 25-1/2" Scale, 29 Fret
 Neck Thru Design
 Ebony Fingerboard
 Custom DSG Inlays
 Mini Grover Tuners
 Black Hardware
 Kahler Trem. Bridge
 EMG 707 Pickups
 Finishes: Classic Black


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

Not for me thanks


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 10, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Not for me thanks



Come on guys, Take away the inlay and change the logo to RAN and you'd be all over it.

I don't find it that bad. The Inlay is gay and the headstock dialogue is wanky as shit but it's a nice looking guitar he has, obviously the one available to the public will be korean or even indonesian...


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 10, 2010)

the headstock is bigger than shenkle. EVEN IF it said "ran" on the headstock instead of dean i would have done "who the fuck willing subjects their guitar, and the people who watch them play said guitar to that headstock? Seriously?"

Wasn't it Michael Angelo Batio who, when propositioned for a signature model my dean guitars said, "okay, but you're designing me a new headstock, because I WILL NOT have the piece of shit on my guitar"?

Those may not have been his exact words, but that's pretty much how it went. It was either him or Dave "the walking ego" Mustaine.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Come on guys, Take away the inlay and change the logo to RAN and you'd be all over it.
> 
> I don't find it that bad. The Inlay is gay and the headstock dialogue is wanky as shit but it's a nice looking guitar he has, obviously the one available to the public will be korean or even indonesian...



Sorry but No logo will make me like a black V with a kahler, not that a Ran logo would make me like it anyway. I'm just not into it.


----------



## Origin (Feb 10, 2010)

I just straight-up despise Deans. I can't get past that. XD


----------



## Demonsev7en (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats fucking disgusting.

Im not even gonna try and be civil.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Dean has officially mastered the art of ruining otherwise impressively spec'd instruments with HORRIBLE aesthetics, terrible endorsees, and ridiculously inflated prices. 

It's probably a great guitar, but there's no way in hell I'm buying a guitar with someone else's initials so noticeably placed on the fretboard. I have no problem playing someone's signature model (hence my love of UV's) but this is fucking over the top. Even for someone who was in Manowar. 

How does Dean expect to sell this? Let's count the niche's this falls into shall we.

1) Signature Guitar
2) Seven String
3) Even V Shape
4) Black Guitar
5) EMG Equipped (ugh routes )
6) 29 Frets
7) Most likely $2400+ price tag. 
8) GIANT DSG INLAY!!!

So in order for someone to buy that, they need to like at least 3/4 of those things, and not be COMPLETELY put off by the remaining 1/4. 

Though, I will say this, there's some metal dude out there, somewhere, with the initials of "DSG" and is fucking stoked beyond belief.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)

Im loving that bass string.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2010)

But guys, you can use the headstock to play shuffle board


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2010)

technomancer said:


> But guys, you can use the headstock to play shuffle board



Is that a crabclaw joke? 

In seriousness though, I like the body and the specs on it as far as my tastes are concerned. The few things I find epically wrong with it are the DSG inlay, the TREMENDOUS headstock, and the price tag is kinda 'meh'.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> 1) Signature Guitar
> 2) Seven String
> 3) Even V Shape
> *4) Small bodied/disproportional V Shape*
> ...



The body is teeny compared to the headstock/overall dimensions of the instrument as well.
In evolutionary terms it's like a bloody volcano rabbit, so specialised that it'll never survive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> The body is teeny compared to the headstock/overall dimensions of the instrument as well.
> In evolutionary terms it's like a bloody volcano rabbit, so specialised that it'll never survive.



I'm sure there are even more!  

I think your analogy is right on. This guitar exemplifies exactly why some instruments should remain artist customs opposed to signature production guitars.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm sure there are even more!
> 
> I think your analogy is right on. This guitar exemplifies exactly why some instruments should remain artist customs opposed to signature production guitars.


 
Agreed, the trick with any successful sig model is that it has to balance the individual artist's aesthetic quirks with mass-marketability. I'd say that Ibanez have got that balancing act pretty much down to a fine art. Not too sure about Dean though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you know what really bothers me, looking at this axe? It's that it incorporates the kind of features I had discussed for my new Turbulence and then takes all that potential and turns into a V with a headstock as large as the guitar itself, huge initials in the fingerboard, the corniest subtitle conceivable (do I REALLY need something to remind me it's made to shred on?), and completely imbalanced from an aesthetic standpoint. So much awesome potential gone to waste.

Ah well, I guess I can use the headstock as a spike to roast marshmallows while I play...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 11, 2010)

At least if there is a world wide apocalyptic event and we are ravaged by zombies/vampires or blood thirsty hamsters, Big Dave will be laughing with that headstock to help him fend off n kill the undead hordes ravaging the land and handy harry for cooking up a tasty meal in the evening over an open fire.... I dispair sometimes at artist signature models....


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2010)

Could have been worse, at least there's no DIME logo on it.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Could have been worse, at least there's no DIME logo on it.



Patience, my friend - they should be preparing the new Dime-O-Shankle sig model, I'm sure...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 11, 2010)

Andromalia said:


> Could have been worse, at least there's no DIME logo on it.



Yeah, only four new Dime models this year, they must really be holding back!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Feb 11, 2010)

No thanks - not my cup of tea. BTW, is the headstock adequately large enough for the guitar?


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm really underwhelmed by the David (ham)Shankle sig as the pickups look way too close together and overall it looks like they took the neck and headstock from an 8 string bass and put it onto the body of one of those baby V's Dean/Epiphone make, but hey it's a Dean and they aren't exactly a company known for making tastefully designed and well crafted guitars are they?!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 11, 2010)

To be honest, pickup spacing doesn't bother me at all, as it is a consequence of the 29-frets. It's just the overall tackiness and lack of aesthetic consistency and taste that really makes me cringe.


----------

